# Reprogramar localizador gps



## bilbazo (Ene 10, 2012)

Un saludo a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, por lo que os pido disculpas si no planteo mi duda en el lugar adecuado.
Os agradeceria me echaseis una mano con el siguiente tema.
Tengo un localizador GPS DATATRONICS, que normalmente funciona a traves de la pagina web de DATATRONICS, enviando los datos a traves de una sim (desconozco si a una web o a un telefono, o cenexion de internet) y previo pago de una cantidad mensual se pueden consultar los datos en el google herg.
Me gustaria saber si se puede, bien sustituyendo la SIM, bien reprogramandolo de alguna manera, conseguir que envie los datos de posicionamiento a un movil o a otro tipo de programa que no sea de pago, por favor a ver si alguien me puede decir como hacerlo.


----------

